# Comment garder mes applications ?



## Alexanne (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, je me demande comment garder mes applications ou jeux, sur mon iPod car il faut que je le change mais je ne veux pas perdre mes donnees... J'aimerai savoir comment les garder pour les transferer dans mon prochain iPod ? Merci , Alexanne


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2010)

Les applications sont stockées sur le disque dur du Mac ou du PC avec lequel l'iPOD est synchronisé (il suffit de regarder dans iTunes pour s'en convaincre).

Elles pourront donc être synchronisées avec le nouvel iPOD


----------



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Par contre ça ne sauvegarde pas les niveaux des jeux. En gros il faudra recommencer les jeux depuis leur départ.
J'ai eu ça sur iPad en passant du modèle wifi au 3G... Dommage !...


----------



## arbaot (27 Septembre 2010)

même en restaurant à partir d'une sauvegarde?

Sauvegarde = dans itunes clic droit sur l'iPod : Sauvegarder
Restaurer = dans itunes clic droit sur l'iPod : Restaurer à partir d'une copie de sauvegarde


----------



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Oui c'est juste je n'y avais pas songé


----------



## Alexanne (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu a ma question !!!!   xp 


xoxoxoxo Alexanne


----------

